# Gnom-Ingenieurskunst



## Franz (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi
Wo kann ich mich als Gnom-Ingi hin porten?
Wann und wo kann ich das lernen?

danke jetzt schon mal!


----------



## Rascal (10. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst dich damit nicht porte, aber das hier herstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Goblin gibts übrigens das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Rascal


----------



## Franz (10. Oktober 2006)

cool danke!

und wo lern ich des?
beim lehrer kann ich nix mehr lernen! Bei beiden nix!
oder gibts da Bauplan?


----------



## Rascal (10. Oktober 2006)

In Tanaris beim Typ, der neben dem Transporter steht.

Edit: bei Jhordy Lapforge. Star-Trek-kenner erkennen ev. eine gewisse ähnlichkeit zu einem Charakter der Next-Generation-Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franz (11. Oktober 2006)

hab des etz gestern gmacht! hat net mal was gekostet des erlernen!

Noch ne Frage:
hab gestern ne Gnom-Hexer gesehen der auch Gnom-Ingi ist!
Der kann ja beim Ingi nen skill von 315 machen!
Jetzt die Frage:
Was bringen diese 15 Skill punkte mehr?
und können das andere Ingis aufholen?


----------



## Pyoro (11. Oktober 2006)

Also ich als Gnomenmagier habe auch den ungewöhnlichen Beruf des Gnomen-Ingenieurs gewählt, aber bisher bringt dir im Spiel der Bonus von +315 nur indirekt etwas, weil z.B. dein Arkanitgroßdrachling dann Stufe 63 anstatt 60 ist (nagelt mich darauf aber nicht fest)! Wirklich merken tut man das allerdings auch nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besondere Rezepte oder andere spezielle Fertigkeiten bekommst du aber zur Zeit nicht! Hoffentlich ändert sich das mal mit dem Addon!


----------



## Franz (11. Oktober 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Arkanitgroßdrachling



was is des??


----------



## Pyoro (11. Oktober 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> was is des??



Gemeint war der hier:

Arkanitdrachling

Das "groß" kannste streichen, der ist ja recht klein, macht aber einen netten debuff am Mob!


----------



## Franz (12. Oktober 2006)

Bringts des zum herstellen??

mit einer Std cooldown und dann kämpft der nur eine Minute!

und als geht des auch oder hab halt dann kurz zwei Begleiter!^^


----------



## Pyoro (12. Oktober 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Bringts des zum herstellen??
> 
> mit einer Std cooldown und dann kämpft der nur eine Minute!
> 
> und als geht des auch oder hab halt dann kurz zwei Begleiter!^^



Wirklich lohnen tut es sich nicht, den herzustellen! Aber seit wann lohnt sich der Ingi-Beruf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ein Ingenieur, der was auf sich hält, bastelt sich den früher oder später.
Benutzen kannst du ihn nur zusammen mit den einfachen Begleitern, wie dem Eichhörnchen oder dem Yeti. Mit z.B. einem Kampfhuhn zusammen geht das nicht.


----------



## Franz (12. Oktober 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Wirklich lohnen tut es sich nicht, den herzustellen! Aber seit wann lohnt sich der Ingi-Beruf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcher Beruf lohnt sich den??
Für mich als Jäger scho kann munition herstellen usw.



Pyoro schrieb:


> Benutzen kannst du ihn nur zusammen mit den einfachen Begleitern, wie dem Eichhörnchen oder dem Yeti. Mit z.B. einem Kampfhuhn zusammen geht das nicht.


Hab ja net ein kampfhuhn gmeint sondern als JÄGER hab ich ja ein Pet! und da geht des dann auch? also der Drache!


----------



## Rascal (12. Oktober 2006)

Demfall nein


----------



## Roran (13. Oktober 2006)

Als Jäger,
kann neben seinem normalem Pet, das kämpfen kann,
ein Haustier nutzen.

Nur wenn du ein Arkanitdrachling ( das kämpfen kann ), geht das nicht mit dem Haustier zusammen.
Entweder Haustier oder Kampftier und dein Pet.


----------



## BattleKa (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi alle zusammen gibt es Goblins die man spielen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Grüße  
              BattleKa


----------



## Araki (20. Oktober 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Gemeint war der hier:
> 
> Arkanitdrachling
> 
> Das "groß" kannste streichen, der ist ja recht klein, macht aber einen netten debuff am Mob!


Am "gross" erkennt man aber "alte" Spieler.

Die Item "Mithrilgrossdrachling" und "Arkanitgrossdrachling" wurden irgendwann leider verkleinert, zumindest verbal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

BattleKa schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen gibt es Goblins die man spielen kann?


Damit ist NICHT die Rasse gemeint. Damit ist nur die SPEZIALISIERUNG gemeint.

Bei Lederverarbeitung zB gibt es Elementar-, Drachenschuppen- und Stammeslederverarbeitung.
Bei Ingenieur sind das eben Gnom- und Goblin-Ingenieur.

Sprich, du kannst auch als Taure Gnomeningenieur sein ^^

Mehr dazu hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1064


----------



## BattleKa (20. Oktober 2006)

ahhh danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

